# Question about removing the A from CPC



## PJBeeman (Sep 6, 2017)

I have worked for 8 years for my present employer doing medical billing and coding although I do not have a "coding" position, I work in A/R. Could my employer list my job duties currently correcting claims and looking up codes all day long to clear the apprentice status? Could a prior employer that I did medical billing for be able to give me a letter of my coding experience with them for 6 years? I am willing to do part-time remote coding to help work off the A, but there are no current coding positions open at my job.


----------



## HangarPilot (Sep 7, 2017)

I would say yes! If you look at the "Steps to Remove Your A" and the sample letter template, what they are asking your employer to verify is that you have *"extensive knowledge in utilizing and maneuvering through the ICD-10-CM, CPT, and HCPCS coding books; which are required on a daily basis"* followed by a brief description of your duties. Sounds like you're all set!

I've seen nothing that says you have to be in a "Coding position" or do nothing but pure coding all day. My duties are also more "Billing" than "Coding" ... I just need a couple more months before I can send my letters.

Here's the link to that page:
https://www.aapc.com/apprentice/applied-experience.aspx


----------



## cgaston (Sep 7, 2017)

I was proactive and had my employer submit letters _before_ I took my exam. They were accepted and I was certified as a CPC from the get-go. 

This was back in 2004 so I do not know if things have changed since then.


----------

